# 2012 Can Am Outty 1000 Snorks and Rad Relocate



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I just got a Can Am Outty 1000 and I have been looking for at least a parts list for the snorks and rad relocate but have not found anything has anyone done these yet?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I have an Outty Max 800....i could look at it but its most likely different from your 1000, mine has a Performance ATV kit on it.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I know both of the intakes are run to the speedo pod it's the exhaust for the cvt box I'm not sure about and the rad kit


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I did the PPSM kit for the snorkels, and wildboar ATV for the radiator

The PPSM kit was missing parts, instructions, and didn't fit right, so I can't reccomend them. But others have had a lot better of expereince lately. The radiator relocate fit great and can't complain!

I think performance-ATV should have their snorkel kit released shortly. The snorkels on this bike are NOT easy, it's nothing like doing a brute.

I would also not reccomend a 2" lift, the rear axles reach their limit. I did 1 1/4" spacers in the shocks and it cleared the outlaw 2's with some trimming. I prefer to keep stockish axle angles anyway

Please feel free to ask away, I got most the answers on these bikes.

Also di-electric grease your key switch, take it apart and fill with grease or you will have problems


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks man I'll keep those in mind I'm gonna tear her down next time I'm home and try to figure out how to do it myself can't be any harder than a grizzly 660 lol and as far as everything in my signature it came like that I wanna put the 4 or 6 in catvos on it


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yea they look great lifted 4"!

Way harder than grizzly 660 snorkels lmao, wayyyyy harder! Think about a grizzly 660 snorkels but you have like .5" clearance on all sides of the snorkels, it's like a maze to get them to route correctly


----------

